# New Member~lots Of Questions



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

I have been pouring over the different forums for days now. We are looking at buying an Outback. Right now we are leaning toward the 28rsds, but are open to suggestions.

Our main TV will be a Ford Excursion, (gas







). We have a 4x4 dodge 3/4 ton but fitting the family in it for long trips would be tiring. We have 3 young 11 and under kids. We are hoping to add one more within the next year. Probably a young teen.

What suggestions would you make to us? What TT would "fit" our family? We are looking on the net for best deals. We are also open to used. Now everyone give me your .02!!!

Nola


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to OUtbackers. The 28rsds should fit your family well. The Excursion should tow it fine but other members can probably give better advise to that.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The excursion is a good tow vehicle, yes diesel is better but gas will work. You could swap in some new gears if you have trouble pulling hills. That is if you dont already have 4:11 gears. You can put 5 or 6 in that rig, we have a surburban and carry 5. We have the big block engine and 4:10 gears and it pulls great. You are looking at the right camper for the job. Give it a try, the camper would be fine and unless the Dodge has a cummins diesel under the hood, it probally would not do any better unless that one has 4:11 gears. It is good you have 2 vehicles that can pull it, good to have a resereve vehicle, wish I did.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mom2


















If you're looking for a bunkhouse model and want to save on weight, you might consider the 26kbrs. It has 4 bunks up forward and a king size rear slide...no side slide though









Good luck in your search!


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We have the 28rsds and love the four bunks for the kids. We have three kids twelve and under. A big selling point for us was the U-shaped dinette. We like to eat together and play games together and found you just couldn't fit a family of five around the smaller tables. Another nice thing is our girls (10 and 12) can each bring a friend along and we just put the three year old on the sofa bed. This gives the bigger kids their own 'room' and I don't have to fold down the dinette to have another bed.

Good luck making your pick. Whatever you decide on, there is a wealth of information on this site. If I can answer anymore questions about that model, just let me know.

Shannon


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

It sure looks like you have done your homework on choosing your TT. It sounds perfect. I hope you will continue to come to the forum and tell us about your camping experiences. While I am still rather new here myself, I have found this forum to be full of very nice and knowledgeable folks, ready to help with any and all questions.

Good Luck with the purchase of your new TT.

HEIDI


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just make sure you do your homework and make sure that you are not overloaded and that you remain within the 80% NHTSA allowances for safety margin on everything...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mom2 said:


> Our main TV will be a Ford Excursion, (gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proceed with caution. I learned when I looked into my previous 1/2 ton suburban that towing capacities for them could vary drastically depending on engine and gear ratio.

The RV dealers will almost certainly say some variation of "oh, you have an excursion, you could pull anything on our lot".

But you need to look at your owners manual for your specific vehicle configuration and see what you have.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

The Excursion is 3/4 ton, drinks gas already so I'm sure it will drink more pulling. Truck is diesel and can pull a HUGE load. DH has been know to pull a trailer loaded with a bobcat on it. He is very comfortable pulling trailers. I seldom pull on and then it is usually our 14 ft stock trailer. I haven't tried it with the excursion. I use MY truck for that







Yea, we are truck people, but we keep adding to our family so had to go to the next best think to a truck, and a 1/2 ton Suburban just wasn't it. We gave that up since we would all crowd into the truck rather than have the feel of the 1/2.

Thanks for all the input!

Nola


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Excursion is a good vehicle, but like boaterdan brought up make sure you get all the weight limits for your model truck. Many have fallen into the "I know it can tow it" routine and then found out otherwise.

The 28 is great. The U shaped dinette is very attractive. Wolfwood has one in her new rig and I love it! With the kids you have you'll find the bunk house models to be great. After a long day in the fresh air that bunk house becomes pretty quiet not long after the kidlins get put down for the night. My 11 yr old still climbs in and is in dreamland in minutes.

I would suggest that regardless of the unit you get that you get a foam or memory foam topper for the queen bed. We got a foam pad from walmart a couple of years ago and both DW and I love climbing into bed with it there.

Happy shopping! We are here if you have more questions! Good luck!

Eric


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I would suggest that regardless of the unit you get that you get a foam or memory foam topper for the queen bed. We got a foam pad from walmart a couple of years ago and both DW and I love climbing into bed with it there.
> 
> Eric


I'll second that. Eric, did you buy a queen and cut it down to size?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you look used, the U dinette didn't come in the 28RSDS until 2007MY. There may be some used ones out there though since some only keep a trailer for the summer and then change their mind. Also, Lakeshore RV and Holman RV seemed to be clearing out any remaining new 07's via e-bay recently, so you might want to check their websites (or ebay).


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Just make sure you do your homework and make sure that you are not overloaded and that you remain within the 80% NHTSA allowances for safety margin on everything...


X2.

And to help you figure things out, here's a link to a web-based reference document that will help you determine what your limitations are and what you can and can't (or what you should or shouldn't) tow.

RV Towing Tips

Especially take a look at the chapter "What Can I Tow." But read the whole thing. It explains all the stuff you will need to know about towing and clear up a lot of confusion over towing capacity, load capacity, etc. DO NOT trust what the dealers tell you. Their only interest is in selling you a trailer - responsibility for the safety of you, your passengers, and others on the road is up to you.

If you lose the link, there's a thread pinned to the top of the "Towing Issues & Vehicles" topic in this forum, for future reference. Also check out the link to the on-line "RV Tow Calculator," after you've read the first document. I printed out both of these and keep them on a clip-board in my garage, along with all the other pertinent information related to my TV and trailer (like the Installation and Adjustment instructions for my Equal-i-zer hitch - which is another thing that you'll need to get straight before you buy a trailer. There are some good ones and some marginal ones out there - and they can make a big difference in the enjoyment you get from towing your trailer to places you want to go.)

Welcome - and good luck making your decision.

Mike


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

We've already found Holman before I found this board even. Dh has talked to them, I am waiting on a email back from Lakeshores. Holman we could drive to. Call it a vacation. It is about 1200 miles. Lakeshores we would have to get it shipped.

Thanks for all the input.

Nola


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Nola, welcome!

We have the 28rsds and we have 4 children. Ours is an 06 model and does not have the U dinette, however I purchased 2 of the fold up bar stools from IKEA which come to the same height as the dinette seats, dh and I sit on these at the end of the table, this works very well, still plenty of room for everyone to sit at the table to eat and play games - I love the shelf on the side of the dinette and the cupboard so it's a win-win for us now (initially I was so upset when I saw the U but now realise we have the best of both worlds!). Also, dh has adapted the queen bed so now we sleep with head at the window and don't have to climb over one another - this was an easy fix and I love it!

Would also advise against the smaller OB without the side slide, with 6 people in the camper, that little extra room with the slide is wonderful (if you can safely tow the 28 - we have a 3/4 burb)!

Good luck!

Ali


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

mom2 said:


> We have 3 young 11 and under kids. We are hoping to add one more within the next year. Probably a young teen.


AHA!! That's what we've been doing wrong - you're supposed to get 'em AFTER they're potty-trained


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

AHA!! That's what we've been doing wrong - you're supposed to get 'em AFTER they're potty-trained















[/quote]

Exactly! We did two the old fashion way raised them then adopted 3. Now we are open to adopting one more, dh only stipulation is they have to be walking and talking and potty trained. Of course the talking part ..... when we are looking at a teen...we may be nuts!

Nola


----------



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

we have the 26rs. it has 4 bunks


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like it is a go!!!! Dh is talking to Holman today about which one and getting it all set up. Oh boy! A trip to OH is in our near future. Now what advice can you all give on questions we need to ask, things we need to check any and everything we will need to know! We are going with the 28rsds, fern color.

Nola


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html?20071

Here s a good place to start.

We do love questions tho, just start a thread with a few questions each

John


----------

